# Ed vs. Chocothrax



## sinkd (Sep 18, 2010)

Your thoughts?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2010)

in what? ~o)


----------



## sinkd (Sep 18, 2010)

Just in general, I guess. I hate to bring it up again, but this time I've just got to decide. And I don't have a ton of dough.

Maybe someone wants to do a blind A/B and post the results?

D


----------



## lux (Sep 18, 2010)

we need photos to judge


----------



## sinkd (Sep 18, 2010)

Ed @ Sat Sep 18 said:


> in what? ~o)



Also (and just to be totally up-front) I will really value anyone's opinion, but you were (or are, I guess) on the Ed development team, right? I could be mistaken.


----------



## lux (Sep 18, 2010)

This seriously candidates to become the thread òM   ç


----------



## Narval (Sep 18, 2010)

I plea no contest your honor, this is like nipples vs. teeth.


----------



## Ranietz (Sep 18, 2010)

Narval @ Sat 18 Sep said:


> I plea no contest your honor, this is like nipples vs. teeth.



Yeah but sometimes nipples and teeth goes well together so I say get 'em both.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 18, 2010)

Does one want to win or lose this award?


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 18, 2010)

Ed, Choco, and Narval-the Huey, Dewey, and Louie of VI Control


----------



## Narval (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## sinkd (Sep 18, 2010)

OK. Thanks everyone. Some really great points, and thanks for staying right on topic. It's easy for these questions to devolve into totally irrelavant meanderings. 

I guess the thread got moved so that more folks could benefit from the discussion? (Thanks, Frederick).

I'm leaning towards Chocothrax, but I heard that there is a possibility of an Ed Lite coming out soon--anybody have the inside scoop?

--Damon


----------



## Justus (Sep 18, 2010)

Are both Mac only?


----------



## sinkd (Sep 18, 2010)

All I know is that neither of them is really very "PC."


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 18, 2010)

Does Chocothrax stay crunchy in milk? If not, I am going with Ed.

Unless, of course, Ed is really ED, or Erectile Dysfunction, in which case I could give a rat's arse about crunchy-ness. :mrgreen:


----------



## JohnG (Sep 18, 2010)

Justus @ 18th September 2010 said:


> Are both Mac only?



No, but Choco is still 32 bit-only on a Mac, so you have to use Choco bridge.


----------



## IvanP (Sep 19, 2010)

Surprisingly, Choco's bootleg version works better than Retail...too many bugs on the latter


----------



## autopilot (Sep 19, 2010)

The big problem I get is when I try to PLAY with both Ed and Choco. They start with little noises at first and then huge bursts of white noise everywhere, and before you know it they're completely unusable. 

It seems safer - partic in multiple instances - to use KONTAKT, They just don't seem to play well with themselves.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 19, 2010)

Hopefully he'll bathe at least once by then?


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 19, 2010)

Choco sounds more 'real'. Of course, maybe that's how he's being used.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd just like to put in a vote for myself. I was sampled pretty deep and wet so no need to apply any additional reverb. I have no bugs so you can use me anytime of day with no complaints and I'll never fake sordino. A 9 inch or above dongle is required to activate this library though.


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 19, 2010)

How many simultaneous voices can you stream?


----------



## Ed (Sep 20, 2010)

For some reason I find this thread slightly disturbing (o)


----------



## sinkd (Sep 22, 2010)

It's all good, brother Ed. But I'm happy to wrap it up if you feel things are getting a little weird. They didn't have sarcasm or innuendo where I grew up, so I rarely understand what Choco is saying anyway.

--Damon


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 22, 2010)

I think Choco is more deep. There are a lot of hidden features that you only can really get a lot out of when you dig deeper. Also, the manual is totally killer. Really articulate and in depth. I also have to mention that Choco is Canadian made and the support is tops!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 22, 2010)

choc0thrax @ Sun Sep 19 said:


> I'd just like to put in a vote for myself. I was sampled pretty deep and wet so no need to apply any additional reverb. I have no bugs so you can use me anytime of day with no complaints and I'll never fake sordino. A 9 inch or above dongle is required to activate this library though.



I'm sold! Do they carry you at Long & McQuade? I hear you're expensive so I would need to finance 12 equal payments. 
o-[][]-o


----------

